# Narex Chisels



## ctwiggs1 (Mar 30, 2011)

I have about $160 set aside in my tool fund and before I place my order for a full set of narex chisels, does anyone have any other recommendations?

Thanks!

Curtis


----------



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

ctwiggs1 said:


> I have about $160 set aside in my tool fund and before I place my order for a full set of narex chisels, does anyone have any other recommendations?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Curtis


Curtis - I don't have really any advice to give other than maybe include what your use intentions will be for you chisels. From reading various threads on here regarding chisels, that makes a difference in what people may suggest.

As far as the narex chisels go, several folks on here have them and recommend them. I have not purchased any but for the price range they seem to have so good reviews so I don't think you can go wrong. 

What ever you purchase, check out Kenbo's 



 for sharpening them. He actually is using some narex chisels in the video.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

I don't own Narex chisels, but I used some this past week at the hand tool class I was at. They're nice. Feel good in the hand even though I prefer a slightly smaller handle. Hold an edge well. Depending upon what you're going to be doing you might reconsider the whole set approach and only buy a couple, say 1/4, 1/2 and 5/8 or 3/4". 
Just looked at Lee Valley and they have a set of 7 from 1/4-1" for $69. Use the rest of that money for a good honing guide or a new sharpening stone (or anything else you may need).


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

I bought a pair of Narex 1/2" skews from Lee Valley. Scrubbed them back to 20 degrees from the factory 25. For wood carving, the durability of that steel in big, wide, deep Vee-grooves is great. So, a week later, I bought a second pair.
Pfeil gouges keep a carving-sharp edge for at least 30 minutes of steady work. The Narex steel is good for an hour+


----------



## ctwiggs1 (Mar 30, 2011)

Great responses - thanks guys!


I think the half set is a good idea - I can always get more later. Also I think maybe ill wait till I can get the work sharp and the chisels. 

This may be my last tool purchase for awhile - my wife just started getting into archery hunting!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I bought the Narex chisels on sale and I am quite impressed. They do hold an edge very well and you can't beat the price.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

sawdustfactory said:


> Depending upon what you're going to be doing you might reconsider the whole set approach and only buy a couple, say 1/4, 1/2 and 5/8 or 3/4".
> Just looked at Lee Valley and they have a set of 7 from 1/4-1" for $69. Use the rest of that money for a good honing guide or a new sharpening stone (or anything else you may need).


I could not agree more. You will eventually know if there are other sizes you can't live without. +1 also on the honing guide. You can learn to sharpen freehand; but why waste the time that you can be practicing real woodworking skills.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Whatever you get, be sure they feel good in your hands.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Admittedly, I don't carve in anything harder than birch. Just into yellow cedar after 10 years of western red cedar. I don't recall the last day when the Narex skews needed anything more than 6X on a chrome green strop (the absolute finest cracker box cardboard that I had in the kitchen.)

The Narex skews are smooth. I have a couple of pairs of other skews and a couple of Pfeil. In a fist grip, I only wish that the shanks were an inch shorter. Too lazy to prune them in case the whole body isn't as hard as the current edge. The wooden handles are not slippery. Oval, they don't roll off the bench. All the others got a dose of 80 grit.


----------



## Millzy (Nov 30, 2011)

Happy with mine


----------

